# Canon EOS Rebel 750D Spec List [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 21, 2015)

```
<p>A spec list we were given has the upper end Rebel split into two different cameras, a 750D and a 760D. The North American naming was not given for the cameras. We expect an announcement for a new Rebel(s) to come in the next  few weeks.</p>
<p>The biggest thing I notice in this specification list is the 24.2mp image sensor. It has been assumed by most that any new Rebel would have the 20.2mp sensor from the EOS 70D.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Rebel 750D/760D Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Full HD movies, MP4 format, HDR movie, automatic shooting modes (EOS 750D )</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">24.2MP sensor and Canon’s DIGIC 6 image processor</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">ISO 100-12,800 range </span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Flicker Detection technology</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Five frames per second continuous shooting mode</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">19 cross-type AF point system </span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Hybrid CMOS AF III </span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Rear Quick Control Dial (EOS 760D )</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Creative movie modes (EOS 760D )</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">Wi-Fi and NFC</span></li>
</ul>
<p>This information comes from an unknown source and I’m hoping for some clarification on the model split if it is indeed true. There doesn’t seem to be a lot of difference between the 2 models. Please notice the [CR1] rating on this post, and treat it accordingly.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 21, 2015)

T6i and T6j ;D


----------



## zim (Jan 21, 2015)

No point in having an xxD dslr line, maybe making room for a new 'type'?


----------



## candyman (Jan 21, 2015)

The rebel is moving up...19 cross-type Af point system, up until 12.800 ISO...nice


----------



## bereninga (Jan 21, 2015)

Way more cross-type AF points and MP than the 6D. Lol


----------



## Cosmicbug (Jan 21, 2015)

Bodes well for the xD and xxD lines of cameras if they can up the specs considerably on the xxxD camera. 
New sensor??? I hope so.


----------



## studio1972 (Jan 21, 2015)

Am I right in thinking that there is no dual pixel AF, so it won't do touch screen focus pulls like the 70d. Shame


----------



## slclick (Jan 21, 2015)

studio1972 said:


> Am I right in thinking that there is no dual pixel AF, so it won't do touch screen focus pulls like the 70d. Shame



There has got to be a differentiator between those lines, I think you might have found it!


----------



## filipe (Jan 21, 2015)

Is it possible for Canon to use other brand 24.2 megapixel sensor? For instance Sony.

What about the upper screen seen in the images? any word about it?

Thanks


----------



## lw (Jan 21, 2015)

Apart from what can be deduced from those 'leaked' images, such as the top LCD, and that it would have NFC (or else it wouldn't have been shown with the CS100) I wouldn't put much faith in the rest of that spec list.

Why a new sensor when they have to recover the investment on the dual-sensor and can reuse the existing 70D/7DMKII sensor?
If they did, it would have to be better than the 70D sensor else why use it? And if it is better (even if only in some dimensions, if not all), then all hell will break lose in the 7DMKII camp...

Unless it is a replacement for the 70D as well with that 19 cross point AF - perhaps that is why there is a new 24mp dual-pixel sensor. And the two model split mentioned is more like a 750D and 75D, rather than a 750/760D

Whatever, its good fun speculating. Even if we are totally wrong


----------



## filipe (Jan 21, 2015)

lw said:


> Apart from what can be deduced from those 'leaked' images, such as the top LCD, and that it would have NFC (or else it wouldn't have been shown with the CS100) I wouldn't put much faith in the rest of that spec list.
> 
> Why a new sensor when they have to recover the investment on the dual-sensor and can reuse the existing 70D/7DMKII sensor?
> If they did, it would have to be better than the 70D sensor else why use it? And if it is better (even if only in some dimensions, if not all), then all hell will break lose in the 7DMKII camp...
> ...



And if it is not a new sensor but a sensor from another brand that altready exists?


----------



## Proscribo (Jan 21, 2015)

lw said:


> If they did, it would have to be better than the 70D sensor else why use it? And if it is better (in some dimensions, if not all), then all hell will break lose in the 7DMKII camp...


This. Unless it is just a little better, I can't figure out why to release 7DII just before introducing a new, better sensor and so "out-dating" 7DII's sensor right away.

On the other hand, hopefully it really is new and better sensor, maybe we'll see 7DIII in 2015 too. 8) (nope)



filipe said:


> And if it is not a new sensor but a sensor from another brand that altready exists?


That would be interesting.


----------



## crazyklaus (Jan 21, 2015)

Splitting the Rebel line would be strange, then Canon would have six APS-C DSLRs for sale: the 1200D, 100D, 750D, 760D, 70D and 7DII. Rather a lot, I think.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 21, 2015)

filipe said:


> Is it possible for Canon to use other brand 24.2 megapixel sensor? For instance Sony.
> 
> What about the upper screen seen in the images? any word about it?
> 
> Thanks


That would be interesting. If it is Sony will it be a slightly bigger APC sensor with 1.5x crop factor? Or would they disable the outside pixels.


----------



## filipe (Jan 21, 2015)

crazyklaus said:


> Splitting the Rebel line would be strange, then Canon would have six APS-C DSLRs for sale: the 1200D, 100D, 750D, 760D, 70D and 7DII. Rather a lot, I think.



I agree with that, and also because 600D, 650D and 7D are still selling


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 21, 2015)

The big differentiator between 7DII and this new camera will be (beside the AF) the FPS and the size of the buffer. The current Rebel's buffer is speced at 3 raw frames, the reality it is just 2 raw frames. The 7DII buffer is 31 raw. A big difference.


----------



## lw (Jan 21, 2015)

filipe said:


> And if it is not a new sensor but a sensor from another brand that altready exists?



It would still need to be better than the 70D sensor, or why use it?

And if it is better, the same 'problem' for 7DMKII owners and potential owners persists, whomever the brand is?
Why did you put a 'tuned' 70D sensor in the 7DMKII, only to then release a 750D at half the price with a new sensor with (probably) more megapixels, greater dynamic range, and less noise? 

Well of course the 70D sensor was better than the 7D - new cameras leapfrog old ones all the time. But not usually when the previous one is just weeks old. 

And of course, the 7DMKII has a whole host of features that the 750D would not. But even so, a 750D with a better 24mp sensor would still be a better alternative to the 7DMKII for a whole host of scenarios where things like weather sealing and 10fps are not required.


----------



## chungdha (Jan 21, 2015)

Think more 750D and 75D or 80D. Think 760D seem bit odd otherwise compete with own 70d too much when you look at the specs be like 70D but cheaper which the 750D mostly is. But 760D be 70D body with upgrade be quite an odd move.


----------



## moreorless (Jan 21, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> filipe said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for Canon to use other brand 24.2 megapixel sensor? For instance Sony.
> ...



The greater crop factor does mean this can't be an existing sensor, except perhaps if it were a version of the new 28 MP Samsung?

These specs do seem pretty unlikely to me but if were talking about a spilt in the Rebel line that's already happened as you have the T5i, T5 and the SL1 all marketed under the Rebel name in the US. I definitely think theres room for the Txi camera to move up market due to both the other two lines and the presense of many rival mirrorless cameras offering higher level performance/handling in a smaller body.

If that's the case then price wise you could be looking at something that's not a great deal cheaper than the 70D thus doesn't need to worry much about undercutting it.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Keep in mind, it's still a rebel with rebel size and ergonomics. To me, a lot of the reasons to shoot with a pro camera or even a prosumer is just the better feel in the hand, buttons, controls... aka ergonomics. Things that you can't list on a spec sheet. Mounting any real glass on a rebel feels incredibly unbalanced to the system as a whole.

Total shot in the dark here, but could the different between the two be a traditional DSLR and a mirrorless? One of them removes the mirror and adds an EVF? With how conservative Canon is, this could be their way of hedging a bit and seeing how the market responds. Give the consumer the choice in basically identical bodies and see which one is popular? A little experiment, test the waters, and let it help drive their future market decisions.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe Canon will simplify its naming convention Ive never fully understood why use Rebel in the USA / Canada and not elsewhere in the world. Everything abouve the EOS 70D is the same globally so it cannot be a gray import issue. 

Mars unified its brand names globally, so did unilever & many others. 

As to the sensor being 24.2MP that really seems odd given the 7DMKII is 20.2MP and why use 19 cross type AF points when they crippled the 6D to one? If that is the case then the MKII version of the 6D better be quick and the 7DMKII will become old before its time!


----------



## hoodlum (Jan 21, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> The big differentiator between 7DII and this new camera will be (beside the AF) the FPS and the size of the buffer. The current Rebel's buffer is speced at 3 raw frames, the reality it is just 2 raw frames. The 7DII buffer is 31 raw. A big difference.



Just wait for all the complaints if the new camera gets the better Sony sensor. The 7Dii sensor would then already be out of date with no replacement in sight for 4 years.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Rebel line is really great. I use my t4i (650D) for all sorts of things including onsite prevideo or pre actual shoot spec/setup work. It's small enough to be convenient and light and it takes great pictures especially after I installed the Technicolor CP. I expect to use this t4i for many years. 

It would be great if the new Rebel had clean HDMI out, could provide for external recording, and could support ML at the current 5DIII level. The higher ISO is great, but we will have to see what amount of noise we actually get. I don't use my current t4i very often above 800 given that I am outside so much. It has significant noise at higher ISOs in its current range.


----------



## moreorless (Jan 21, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> Keep in mind, it's still a rebel with rebel size and ergonomics. To me, a lot of the reasons to shoot with a pro camera or even a prosumer is just the better feel in the hand, buttons, controls... aka ergonomics. Things that you can't list on a spec sheet. Mounting any real glass on a rebel feels incredibly unbalanced to the system as a whole.
> 
> Total shot in the dark here, but could the different between the two be a traditional DSLR and a mirrorless? One of them removes the mirror and adds an EVF? With how conservative Canon is, this could be their way of hedging a bit and seeing how the market responds. Give the consumer the choice in basically identical bodies and see which one is popular? A little experiment, test the waters, and let it help drive their future market decisions.



I think its certainly possible to have a camera of a similar kind of size to the current standard rebels and also offer improved handling and build though, maybe not to quite the degree of the 70D but still an improvement.

When it comes to mirrorless I think its notable that recently we've actually seen bodies starting to grow in size(T-X1, E-M1, GH3/4, NX1). With those cameras your really no longer talking about something significantly smaller/lighter than a rebel, what your talking about is a camera with superior handling/build, that's a market that an upgraded Rebel sized body could also aimed for.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 21, 2015)

hoodlum said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > The big differentiator between 7DII and this new camera will be (beside the AF) the FPS and the size of the buffer. The current Rebel's buffer is speced at 3 raw frames, the reality it is just 2 raw frames. The 7DII buffer is 31 raw. A big difference.
> ...



I know I would be really unhappy if I just purchased a 7DII and this happened. The 7DII is $1800 and I would expect the new Rebel to be around $800-$900.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 21, 2015)

The target user of Rebel cameras would love Dual Pixel AF. I do not see why create a new APS-C sensor without Dual Pixel AF.

I would have preferred a Rebel with the same sensor of 70D.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 21, 2015)

crazyklaus said:


> Splitting the Rebel line would be strange, then Canon would have six APS-C DSLRs for sale: the 1200D, 100D, 750D, 760D, 70D and 7DII. Rather a lot, I think.


Especially when the only difference between the 750D and 760D seems to be the rear dial (and creative modes that are not useful). That'd be mighty odd to open up a new camera line just to add a rear dial...I presume with the intention of making users love it and want a 70D/7D? Wouldnt they just buy a 70D since they'll be the same price (actually, 70D will be cheaper) upon release?


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 21, 2015)

moreorless said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind, it's still a rebel with rebel size and ergonomics. To me, a lot of the reasons to shoot with a pro camera or even a prosumer is just the better feel in the hand, buttons, controls... aka ergonomics. Things that you can't list on a spec sheet. Mounting any real glass on a rebel feels incredibly unbalanced to the system as a whole.
> ...



I agree with you. The rebel (almost) has intentionally crippled buttons/controls and those could be easily improved. And small size/package is great. For me it depends what I'm shooting. For casual stuff I enjoy tossing the M + 22mm in my jacket/coat pocket. I still use a rebel with the new 24mm pancake as a "carry everywhere" camera. However, for real shooting, I just personally feel the larger cameras feel/work better in my hands. As they say, YMMV as I have rather large hands.

Valid points on the mirrorless as well. My buddy likes to remind me occasionally that his X-T1 is really no smaller then a rebel. I don't have the specs in front of me, but with so much metal construction I think it's even heavier (or it just feels that way to me). A relatively small advantage many mirrorless cameras have though, even if they are a similar size overall body, the lens mount area of the camera can be much thinner, therefore a lens won't stick out quite as far. Which if you stick to small primes, becomes a nice advantage. But I think most people agree, once you start to mount any size lens to most cameras, the camera size just becomes a smaller factor. The X-T1 with the standard kit lens is really not any more inconspicuous then a DSLR with standard zoom. However I will concede something like the X100S(T) with that nice 35mm equiv integrated pancake lens is much more stealthy.


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 21, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The target user of Rebel cameras would love Dual Pixel AF. I do not see why create a new APS-C sensor without Dual Pixel AF.
> 
> I would have preferred a Rebel with the same sensor of 70D.



+1

Rebel consumers are often the ones, "Why can't this fancy camera autofocus video?"


----------



## cosmopotter (Jan 21, 2015)

I find it highly unlikely that the sensor will out-spec the 70D and 7DMkII as Canon is typically (and understandably) protective of higher end models. If you start to cut into higher models there is a ripple affect across the line up. Canon is way to conservative for that. The new Rebel will have a 20.2MP sensor.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 21, 2015)

Actually, the Rebel line already has more cross-type AF points than the 6D, so I guess it's expected to have more already. 19 on the Rebel vs 1 on the 6D is pretty silly though. This makes the 6D even more obviously targeted to landscape and still subjects vs action at all.

Anyway, I agree that mirrorless cameras are getting larger. It's probably due to the fact that small cameras are just not ergonomic at all. In a funny way, the same thing is happening to smart phones. They became small and then just keep on getting bigger because people want more and more. Eventually, there'll be a medium where the size of a camera (and smartphone) will become the "best-selling" size.

Going back to the Rebel, I think it will have Dual Pixel AF. I agree that there's no reason for it to not have it as it should become the standard for Canon's APS-C. To distinguish itself to the 70D, I think it will still be smaller even w/ the rear dial. Consumers will have to decide which size/ergonomics/build-quality/performance they prefer, but IQ will essentially be the same. This is the same recipe they used for the 60D and Rebel line.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 21, 2015)

I´ve seen some very contradicting responses.
One guy says that current 7D II sensor is okay for the purpose. It is not low ISO low noise resolution hunting sensor. It is "the action one" with good output at high ISO speeds, with fast FPS and great focusing and stuff. 
And I believe it is true. There actually CAN be better sensor in terms of different aspects of performance in lower class, and so it will leapfrog the 7D II sensor in some aspects. Why not? It´s perfectly possible, and of course it is my guess and wish...  
And while Canon really uses old stuff in their cameras, they (desperately?) need to do that. Especially when they stay with poor FPS and other poor stuff. See competition! It won´t hold forever for Canon with these old sensors. I won´t buy ANY Canon cam until they put something better in it. As a Canon shooter. That´s something, and I believe I´m not alone.
If they use new sensors with ADC on chip, it will lighten some workload for processor, so it will be able to do things better and faster. I believe in this move.

But as others wrote, Canon is about conservative, and is able to kill it with the same sensor. It woul be very bad to do that.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 21, 2015)

dilbert said:


> But I don't get why there would be a 750/760. That smells bad.



I'm not sure it smells bad, but I don't get why they would turn out two levels of rebel cameras. I would think that would muddy the decision tree even more. Perhaps they are producing the next 60D type of camera.


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 21, 2015)

24mp sounds very Sony like.

TBH I'd happily have Sony sensors in my Canons. They've finally sussed the skin tones.


----------



## filipe (Jan 21, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> 24mp sounds very Sony like.
> 
> TBH I'd happily have Sony sensors in my Canons. They've finally sussed the skin tones.



I agree with you that 24 megapixel reminds my a lot of Sony Sensors like Nikon uses a lot, but i don't know if Canon would give their own sensor brand for a new rebel for another brand.

One thing is certain i think the old 18 MP sensor must go.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 21, 2015)

hoodlum said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > The big differentiator between 7DII and this new camera will be (beside the AF) the FPS and the size of the buffer. The current Rebel's buffer is speced at 3 raw frames, the reality it is just 2 raw frames. The 7DII buffer is 31 raw. A big difference.
> ...



If a happy 7Dii owner becomes unhappy because a new camera comes out with a handful of better specifications on a datasheet somewhere, he's a fool.

If he was unhappy with his 7Dii to begin with, he's a fool for not having returned it.

If he is wise, he'll continue shooting the 7Dii to grab a higher percentage of hard-to-achieve images than the new camera even with its extra shadow detail, and continue using it in environments where the new camera would have to be left indoors.


----------



## Plainsman (Jan 21, 2015)

24.2 Mp on the smaller Canon sensor must be equivalent to more than 26 Mp on a Nikon sensor.

It would be revolutionary for Canon to leap ahead of Nikon - so it is highly unlikely!!


----------



## bf (Jan 21, 2015)

> Flicker Detection technology


What does it mean?


----------



## candyman (Jan 21, 2015)

bf said:


> > Flicker Detection technology
> 
> 
> What does it mean?



http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2014/eos7dmkii_antiflicker.shtml


----------



## lintoni (Jan 21, 2015)

bf said:


> > Flicker Detection technology
> 
> 
> What does it mean?


As in the 7D2 - for shooting under fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 21, 2015)

If the specs are correct then I am excited about the 760D, it will make a perfect camera for shooting macro in field. I purchased the 70D (with grip) and its too much for macro shooting in field.


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 21, 2015)

This is gonna be awesome i feel.

24mp would be awesome to directly compete with the nikon 3300/5300. 
The touchscreen already rocks. 19 point AF sounds like a variant of the 70d.

Will be interesting to see how it stacks against the 70d, as ive become sold on that camera recently. Besides the plactic-ness, it's feel great and has pretty much everything you need.


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 21, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Way more cross-type AF points and MP than the 6D. Lol



So sad, so true. Be nice, im an owner (hopefully not for long!!)


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 21, 2015)

Sheesh. First, It's a CR1. Don't put a lot of stock into this yet. Second, why does one automatically assume that a 24MP sensor is "better" than 20.2MP? Hmmm a 24MP crop or a 20MP FF....hmmmm... lemme think about this one... Or a 24MP Crop vs a 20MP DPAF crop.... hmmm again.... Let's not regress into the "More MP = Better" mentality. It MIGHT be in a given case, but it's never automatic. The 19pt AF system is likely the one from the 7D.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 21, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Second, why does one automatically assume that a 24MP sensor is "better" than 20.2MP?



It's not an *automatic *assumption. A 24MP sensor indicates a new process, or a sourced sensor.

If the former, it is reasonable to hope (if not assume) that there have been improvements other than making pixels smaller.

If the latter, given existing partnership for compact cameras, it's not unreasonable to assume canon would purchase current Sony sensors, which are better on paper at some things than Canon's in-house line.


----------



## moreorless (Jan 21, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > I think its certainly possible to have a camera of a similar kind of size to the current standard rebels and also offer improved handling and build though, maybe not to quite the degree of the 70D but still an improvement.
> ...



The area that DSLR's obviously can't follow mirrorless is in very small bodies and that's doubtless why Canon released the M and indeed why it targeted it in Japan where these bodies seem to sell best.

Again though I think a lot of mirrorless growth in the west is based on larger setups and isn't so much about the size saving of losing the mirror as filing a gap that Canon and Nikon have left via targeting all of their smaller bodies at the lower end of the market.

Given that so much of everyone's focus seems to be on moving upwards in the market I don't think it would be at all surprising to see Canon look to plug this gap in their line up somewhat. Espeically when you consider its backed up by a raft of cheap lenses(the new 18-55mm kit, the 10-18mm, the 55-250mm, etc) that balance well on a Rebel sized body and have good optics.


----------



## k-fos (Jan 21, 2015)

studio1972 said:


> Am I right in thinking that there is no dual pixel AF, so it won't do touch screen focus pulls like the 70d. Shame



Actually the hybrid cmos af is pretty similar, just not as responsive as DPAF. I do focus pulling all the time on my T4i. Introduced with the Rebel t4i and improved with the SL1. This 3rd generation should be a nice compromise to a full on DPAF feature.


----------



## k-fos (Jan 21, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> The big differentiator between 7DII and this new camera will be (beside the AF) the FPS and the size of the buffer. The current Rebel's buffer is speced at 3 raw frames, the reality it is just 2 raw frames. The 7DII buffer is 31 raw. A big difference.



Not quite. I have the T4i and I get 6 RAW shots in my buffer before the fps speed is affected. Still nowhere near the 7DII, but is not 2 RAW frames. Let's be fair.


----------



## k-fos (Jan 21, 2015)

gsealy said:


> The Rebel line is really great. I use my t4i (650D) for all sorts of things including onsite prevideo or pre actual shoot spec/setup work. It's small enough to be convenient and light and it takes great pictures especially after I installed the Technicolor CP. I expect to use this t4i for many years.
> 
> It would be great if the new Rebel had clean HDMI out, could provide for external recording, and could support ML at the current 5DIII level. The higher ISO is great, but we will have to see what amount of noise we actually get. I don't use my current t4i very often above 800 given that I am outside so much. It has significant noise at higher ISOs in its current range.



^This. T4i is an awesome camera.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 21, 2015)

k-fos said:


> studio1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right in thinking that there is no dual pixel AF, so it won't do touch screen focus pulls like the 70d. Shame
> ...



Yes, this is true for the t4i. I prefer a single and lock focus during video anyway. That way I can reframe the subject and not worry about what the camera might decide to focus on. That said, when the distance to the subject is changing significantly then the dual pixel feature would really help to smooth the transition. The other thing I do is a little preplanning on DOF with the f stop. That can usually take care of modest variations in distance. Then focus becomes a non issue.


----------



## k-fos (Jan 21, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > The target user of Rebel cameras would love Dual Pixel AF. I do not see why create a new APS-C sensor without Dual Pixel AF.
> ...



I would not complain about DPAF on a new rebel, however, an improved hybrid cmos af will do the trick for an entry level DSLR. The first version (on the t4i/t5i) is pretty good. just not as refined as the 70D/7DII.


----------



## k-fos (Jan 21, 2015)

gsealy said:


> k-fos said:
> 
> 
> > studio1972 said:
> ...



Regardless of the video/liveview AF technology, I find myself using manual focus a lot with video. A bigger screen would make this easier.


----------



## Diko (Jan 21, 2015)

How much I needed HDR movie on the NY evening.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jan 21, 2015)

20:51=24:61
Maybe the future "high MP" full frame will deliver 61MegaPixel...


----------



## Tugela (Jan 21, 2015)

Yet more Canon fail :'(


----------



## mkabi (Jan 21, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Sheesh. First, It's a CR1. Don't put a lot of stock into this yet. Second, why does one automatically assume that a 24MP sensor is "better" than 20.2MP? Hmmm a 24MP crop or a 20MP FF....hmmmm... lemme think about this one... Or a 24MP Crop vs a 20MP DPAF crop.... hmmm again.... Let's not regress into the "More MP = Better" mentality. It MIGHT be in a given case, but it's never automatic. The 19pt AF system is likely the one from the 7D.



+1
I guess people are forgetting the differences between the 1DX and the 5DIII


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 21, 2015)

Tugela said:


> Yet more Canon fail :'(



So the rumored cameras wouldn't sell well? I doubt that. Rather I imagine it will be a relative success. 

I won't buy one.


----------



## Tanispyre (Jan 21, 2015)

If Canon is releasing an outsourced sensor in its Rebel line, I suspect that it would be due to low yields on the Dual Pixel sensors. 

The Rebel line is due for an upgrade, and the Rebels sell at significantly higher numbers than XXD and XD cameras. If they can source a low cost sensor from another manufacturer it does make sense for them to do that. If they were to take a1.5X 24MP sensor and crop it to the Canon 1.6X image circle the effective MP would be similar to what we get in the 70D and 7Dii. Which would avoid a megapixal war in its own lineup.

It is not unprecedented for Canon to release a new sensor in the Rebel line first either, so it could be a new sensor so that they can say "look @ us we have 24 MP too.


----------



## lo lite (Jan 21, 2015)

chungdha said:


> Think more 750D and 75D or 80D. Think 760D seem bit odd otherwise compete with own 70d too much when you look at the specs be like 70D but cheaper which the 750D mostly is. But 760D be 70D body with upgrade be quite an odd move.



This rumor could be a "leak test". I don't know whether Canon does such things but I know at least Apple is doing the following to find leaks inside the company: They reveal several false specs to some suspects of leaking, differing in subtle details from suspect to suspect so they can detect who has leaked the information from the details that were leaked. For instance when they seed the information that an upcoming product has feature A, B and C to suspect number one and to suspect number two that the upcoming product has feature A, C and D. When now a rumor appears on the net that an upcoming product with feature A, C and D is due you got your leak. I don't know whether Canon is doing such things as I already said.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 21, 2015)

k-fos said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > The big differentiator between 7DII and this new camera will be (beside the AF) the FPS and the size of the buffer. The current Rebel's buffer is speced at 3 raw frames, the reality it is just 2 raw frames. The 7DII buffer is 31 raw. A big difference.
> ...



Sorry, I meant RAW+JPEG, the spec is 3, but mine T4i only does 2 before pausing (does not matter if it is a class 10 or U 1 card). If yours does more let me know.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 21, 2015)

"HDR movie"

How?

And why a new 24.2 MP sensor for this and not the 7D2?
Is this maybe a new sensor that matches Exmor?
One could hope. Although poor 7D2.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 21, 2015)

Heh. New Rebel better than the 7d2? Really? and it cost less, what a joke, even if its 24mp it could be a poli pixel 24mp if that is even true. There is no way a rebel will be on par with a high end body of that class, if MP floats your boat then I guess thats all people focus on is big MP big files, the 1DX and the 5D3 is not equal at all and if the 1Dx has a 18mp people really need to get there heads out of the sand. that's old news the censor is more important that huge files, I remember when MP use to be the hype looks like its coming back agian. IMO this is a bluff, some of it is valid but not all 100% that censor just could be the same size as the 7D2 and still not as robust. Much love for change but we will see when it is in the raw final product.


----------



## vscd (Jan 21, 2015)

> And why a new 24.2 MP sensor for this and not the 7D2?
> Is this maybe a new sensor that matches Exmor?
> One could hope. Although poor 7D2.



Why poor 7D2? This is a totally different approach. The 1DX has even less pixels than the 7D2 and I would *always*, ever and easily take the 1DX over everything with more pixels... especially if it's APS-C, only. The 7DM2 is a quick sportscamera with everything optimzed towards speed. On sport-cars you even pay a few grands more if you have lesser weight. There is no need to have 6 seats in a Porsche. So, the APS-C will satisfy the ones who need the pixels. The 7D2 has a whole unique point in the line for a quick response and Autofocus on par with the pro-Models. 

Are we again on the stupid "Megapixelomania"? Hope not.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 21, 2015)

vscd said:


> > And why a new 24.2 MP sensor for this and not the 7D2?
> > Is this maybe a new sensor that matches Exmor?
> > One could hope. Although poor 7D2.
> 
> ...



Looks like it is to me from those comments. ;D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 21, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> And why a new 24.2 MP sensor for this and not the 7D2?
> Is this maybe a new sensor that matches Exmor?
> One could hope. Although poor 7D2.



Let's pretend this isn't a rumor forum and take it as fact that the 750D has a 24.2MP sensor. I would assume that it would be substantially different from the 70D/7D2 sensor. I can't see a company like Canon, with its not-exactly-state-of-the-art sensor line, simultaneously developing and producing two sensors which only differ by a 20% delta in pixel count.

Rather, I would assume they serve different purposes. If the rebel has 24.2MP, I assume it does NOT have DPAF, for example.

Purpose matters.


----------



## heikeormond (Jan 21, 2015)

I read on this page that the official announcement is expected in February at the CP+ Camera and Photo Imaging Show in Yokohama, Japan. Any confirmation on this?


----------



## Tugela (Jan 21, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Yet more Canon fail :'(
> ...



Target and Walmart are popular.....that doesn't mean that they sell superior products.

People who buy the Rebels don't know anything about cameras, they buy because it has a logo the recognize on the front. It is just like those idiots who line up to buy the first iPhone the day it is released. They are clueless about the hardware, they buy the logo.


----------



## dolina (Jan 21, 2015)

Assuming the MP will be at 24.2 I wonder if the optical low pass filter (OLPF, anti-aliasing (AA) filter) will be removed like what Nikon did with their 24.2MP D3300 that was launched on January 7, 2014.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been using Canon products since 1971, they revolutionised cameras with the AE-1 / A-1 and the introduction of the EF mount was massive at the time. Canon are great innovators but they are also quite conservative. As a result whilst I've kept pace with new Canon cameras & lenses I also invested in Olympus 4/3rds and then micro 4/3rds and I have to say things like the five axis stabilisation which Sony has just adopted make great sense rather than image stabilisation in every lens. 
Canon in many ways are cutting edge in others they are not and sensors fall into the latter camp, whilst dual-pixel was cutting edge. 
Partnerships make sense VW/ Mercedes have a partnership in vans, BMW with Roll-Royce aero engines and Canon like Nikon could equally have one with Sony who are the sensor leaders currently.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know why because a camera is small it has to be low down in the spec department. 

Many a time I wish I could have FF in a size like the xxxd as the ergonomics are a million times better than any mirror less even the new A7II, like I love the SL1 but they crippled it same with the 6D with af and poor fps, so I don't see why a high end camera in a xxxD body would be a bad thing imo I would rather have the mirror at sl1 size than an a6000 or A7 etc and I have a Sony nex5 which I like but is too small and lenses poor compared to canon selection.

I'm currently traveling America for 3 months after 2months in South America and a camera like this would have been perfect instead I've carried over 6kg of my 5Dmkiii with lenses over 20,000 miles because I don't like the EVFs of the A7 the lenses are poor and think the 70ds 20mp sensor isn't great and the 18mp of the sl1 is awful and the 5ds perfect apart from weight is the best canon has for travel. Something that's 80-90% of the 5D in a smaller body would be brilliant. I know the mirror makes it impossible but a GOOD crop sensor is a good compromise but canon hasn't produced a good app sensor in years. I had the 7D and hated the base ISO performance and nikons 24mp Sony sensor seems to do quite well and much better dynamic range. So that would be a super camera.

So could this be an answer to higher end mirror less in a classic slr design?

Also it's strange if it were 24mp it would be Canons highest mp camera... At entry level...


----------



## dak723 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tugela said:


> People who buy the Rebels don't know anything about cameras, they buy because it has a logo the recognize on the front.



What a completely clueless statement. People who understand cameras understand that there is very little difference between the various digital models. Two years ago I rented a 6D, a 60D and did comparison shots with them and my rebel. Almost no difference in IQ. What the higher end (non-rebel) models offer is more bells and whistles and better AF. I enjoy the custom modes of my new 6D, but when taking the same shot with my 6D and my new SL1 and then printing them 8" x 10" you can't tell which is which when placed side by side. I used to own the original 6 MP original digital rebel and those pics were good enough to sell. I've been taking pictures for 35 years (and with many different cameras) so the logo doesn't matter - and I do know something about cameras.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Jan 22, 2015)

Leaving the spec-ulation out of things for a moment, and focusing on the two bodies. Does NOBODY remember that the last major Rebel class announcement had two bodies: The 700D/T5i AND the 100D/SL1. Why could the forthcoming announcement not be for replacements for both cameras? One a powerful, yet very compact camera with a simplified interface (SL2), the other the most capability you can cram into a plastic body (T6i).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 22, 2015)

vscd said:


> > And why a new 24.2 MP sensor for this and not the 7D2?
> > *Is this maybe a new sensor that matches Exmor?*
> > One could hope. Although poor 7D2.
> 
> ...



No, see the part I just bolded above.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 22, 2015)

Tugela said:


> People who buy the Rebels don't know anything about cameras, they buy because it has a logo the recognize on the front. It is just like those idiots who line up to buy the first iPhone the day it is released. They are clueless about the hardware, they buy the logo.



Maybe with some, but not with many. I've known many people who know a a lot of cameras and photography who purchased a Rebel. Camera gear is expensive and not everyone can afford a 5D3. And that really comes into play when you talk about HS, college and grad students. I mean there are plenty of those who have 5D3 and 1DX, but a lot have Rebels too.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tugela said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...


No, they don't sell superior products to some other vendors. However, both are resounding successes. 

That being said, which product is this non-existent camera demonstrably inferior to?



Tugela said:


> People who buy the Rebels don't know anything about cameras



heh


----------



## instaimage (Jan 22, 2015)

> People who buy the Rebels don't know anything about cameras, they buy because it has a logo the recognize on the front. It is just like those idiots who line up to buy the first iPhone the day it is released. They are clueless about the hardware, they buy the logo.



I know I am not alone with a list of gear... I own four 1DX's, one 5D3, two T5i's and two SL1's... they're tools, much like a hammer to a carpenter... for MY use, the T5i and SL1 are very difficult to beat (Nikon D3300 comes to mind but lenses...). Great image quality, ALL my lenses fit them... what's not to like about a $400-700 camera that will do the job perfectly?

I had a friend who sent out two images, one with a 1D series body and one with the latest Rebel. His question was, which one was with a sub $500 body and which one was with a $3500+ body... the resounding response... "We like this one." Which of course didn't answer the question... but... they "liked" the photo from the $500 body....


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Jan 22, 2015)

Unless Canon is using that same 24mp that Nikon uses for their entry level cameras...Canon does not have a 24mp. They have two. 18mp and 20mp. One is dreadfully old, and the 20mp is not much better. DXOMARK has the ratings on those sensors.


----------



## eninja (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe this camera cater for the entry user market. 
Professionals will always think more than twice to use rebel - so pro camera such as 70D above (my opinion) is safe.
entry market is now looking for high tech features like touch screen, NFC etc.
thus, these cameras.
you won't understand unless you look at business perspective.
- my opinion


----------



## moreorless (Jan 22, 2015)

mskrystalmeth said:


> *Unless Canon is using that same 24mp that Nikon uses for their entry level cameras*...Canon does not have a 24mp. They have two. 18mp and 20mp. One is dreadfully old, and the 20mp is not much better. DXOMARK has the ratings on those sensors.



As has been said this cannot be the case, the smaller Canon APSC sensor would result in a lower pixel count.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 22, 2015)

The idea that one of these bodies could be the SL2 is pretty exciting.
Fingers crossed that is the case.


----------



## Tanispyre (Jan 22, 2015)

Why do people keep calling it the T6i, everybody knows that 7 is the new 6. The new camera should be called the T7i.


----------



## dufflover (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm also leaning toward the guess that either these specs are just way off, or it is a non-DPAF non-Canon sensor. Although that would be interesting too because it would mean it carries the little advantages "the other mob" have (nothing that I'd give up my DPAF for but that's not everyone ...).

To me a Rebel (simpler AF, body and buffer) around the 70D/7DII sensor seemed like the next obvious step to me too.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 22, 2015)

It would seem a bit strange to me that they wouldn't have dpaf in the new Rebel (s) as it is a very useful tool.
I know high end real estate photographers that use 70Ds as it is so fast to focus in live view.

Lots of people that buy Rebels use the video functionality so dpaf would be a very strong marketing tool.


----------



## Tanispyre (Jan 22, 2015)

If the were to use a 1.5 crop sensor instead of the 1.6, then the could make a variable aspect ratio like some of the micro 4/3 cameras for movies and still with the same angle of view.


----------



## lw (Jan 22, 2015)

Tanispyre said:


> Why do people keep calling it the T6i, everybody knows that 7 is the new 6. The new camera should be called the T7i.



I would jump straight to 10


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Jan 22, 2015)

They won't introduce a rebel with a better sensor than the 7D mk II, neither for stills of videp. So we're stuck with soft video. The stills aree pretty good thpugh and the lowlight performance is quite great. 

Anyway what seems to be a logical step for a rebel: 

-20.2mp Sensor, with DPAF II, as on the 7D 
-19 point AF system 
-5Fps burst rate 
-Touch articulating LCD works with DPAF for video 
-NFC, and Wifi of course 
-Clean HDMI output with audio/timecode as 7D 
-60p at 1080p as 7D 
-Rebel body, small plastic, adequate for consumers
-800$ price tag.

I expect to surprises. This rebel would be the logical step, sitting behind the 70D, and then the 7D II on the top.


----------



## lw (Jan 22, 2015)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> This rebel would be the logical step, sitting behind the 70D, and then the 7D II on the top.



It may be the 750D will leapfrog the 70D in some areas. The 70D will be near 2 years old when the 750D is announced, and may be due for a replacement itself. 
Just like the 70D leapfrogged the 7D in some areas, like the dual-pixel sensor. 

So it might "sit behind" the 70D in Canon's own positioning, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was more advanced in some areas, and users might chose the 750D in preference to the 70D because of its capabilities, not just because it is cheaper.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Jan 22, 2015)

lw said:


> Ebrahim Saadawi said:
> 
> 
> > This rebel would be the logical step, sitting behind the 70D, and then the 7D II on the top.
> ...




I agree. These areas will be, 1080p at 60p, clean HDMI output, newer DPAF system where you can change focus speed, NFC and a few small other improvments. But the 70D would have the bigger buffer, fastee burst rate, stronger body, top LCD, more buttons, 1/8000 shutter, bigger OVF brighter, twin dials, 

I would bet that would be the case.


----------



## whatta (Jan 22, 2015)

AshtonNekolah said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > > And why a new 24.2 MP sensor for this and not the 7D2?
> ...



It is not about the mpx, it is mainly about that it indicates it is a new sensor. either newly developed by canon, or eg sony (which is not necessary new, but many claims as better).


----------



## whatta (Jan 22, 2015)

Tugela said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Why do you say that? Some has less money for this (hobby) and some wants smaller camera and already invested in canon glass. of course it is not the majority. I also believe less and less people buy cameras since more and more use phones and the ones who still buy, make also some research.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tanispyre said:


> If the were to use a 1.5 crop sensor instead of the 1.6, then the could make a variable aspect ratio like some of the micro 4/3 cameras for movies and still with the same angle of view.



I presume EF-S lenses are designed to just cover canon's APS-C frame, so they would likely have to disable the outer perimeter of a larger sensor, such as the ~24MP Toshiba used in the D7100 and D5200.


----------



## vscd (Jan 22, 2015)

> Canon in many ways are cutting edge in others they are not and sensors fall into the latter camp, whilst dual-pixel was cutting edge. Partnerships make sense VW/ Mercedes have a partnership in vans, BMW with Roll-Royce aero engines and Canon like Nikon could equally have one with Sony who are the sensor leaders currently.



No, what you call "partnership" is the abscence of innovation for moneysafing reasons, only. To get out of the sensorrace and use existing Sonyhardware would be a big failure. Monopolic products without any competition are leading to less innovation and higher prices on the market.

Canon has to compete with Sony, of course. But with their own ideas and knowledge. And they are capable of. They just focus on different things, in my opinion. It's like telling Sony to invent a decent DPAF sensor. In this range they are years behind... as Canon is in Low-ISO- DR. You see what happens if you put your best engineers into sensordeveloping (like Sony did): you get the best sensor but you have nothing you can call a "lens". There was no man left for developing a decent Lens :

Maybe Canon missed the Dynamic Range because all good people were involved on the DPAF.


----------



## Tanispyre (Jan 22, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Tanispyre said:
> 
> 
> > If the were to use a 1.5 crop sensor instead of the 1.6, then the could make a variable aspect ratio like some of the micro 4/3 cameras for movies and still with the same angle of view.
> ...



That is correct, the crop factor is unlikely to change. The image circle projected by the lens would likely vinette on a corners of the 1.5 crop sensors. However, you could probably fit a 1.6 crop factor image circle with a 16:9 or 16:10 aspect ratio on a 1.5 crop sensor. So instead of cropping off the top and the bottom of the sensor, we could extend the sides of the sensor to get the same aspect ratio, and have the same angle of view.


----------



## whatta (Jan 22, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> I've been using Canon products since 1971, they revolutionised cameras with the AE-1 / A-1 and the introduction of the EF mount was massive at the time. Canon are great innovators but they are also quite conservative. As a result whilst I've kept pace with new Canon cameras & lenses I also invested in Olympus 4/3rds and then micro 4/3rds and I have to say things like the five axis stabilisation which Sony has just adopted make great sense rather than image stabilisation in every lens.
> Canon in many ways are cutting edge in others they are not and sensors fall into the latter camp, whilst dual-pixel was cutting edge.
> Partnerships make sense VW/ Mercedes have a partnership in vans, BMW with Roll-Royce aero engines and Canon like Nikon could equally have one with Sony who are the sensor leaders currently.



I do agree, I do not care who the manufacturer is, best sensor on the market is very welcome. I hated that there has been no new sensor in a rebel since the 550d (7d sensor). Hopefully now.


----------



## whatta (Jan 22, 2015)

tomscott said:


> I don't know why because a camera is small it has to be low down in the spec department.
> 
> Many a time I wish I could have FF in a size like the xxxd



I very much think the same. I always wanted eg AFMA, but never wanted to buy a bigger cam than my current 400d. SL2 could be nice too, especially if they do not downgrade it on purpose in specs.


----------



## whatta (Jan 22, 2015)

WoodyWindy said:


> Leaving the spec-ulation out of things for a moment, and focusing on the two bodies. Does NOBODY remember that the last major Rebel class announcement had two bodies: The 700D/T5i AND the 100D/SL1. Why could the forthcoming announcement not be for replacements for both cameras? One a powerful, yet very compact camera with a simplified interface (SL2), the other the most capability you can cram into a plastic body (T6i).



That would be great, especially if limited difference in specs. SL2 could be a clear win for me.

Btw let us not call the 700d announcement _major_ 

I keep returning sometimes to the very very informative Canon timeline here:
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_150D.html

It clearly shows how much overdue the rebel line.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 22, 2015)

I really liked my t3i form factor. It felt much better than 70D. t3i is small enough to rest on my palm and wrap my fingers around lens. 70D is neither small or nor big. It has very narrow space between grip and lens. If 650d is going to get better sensor and match all the specs except speed, I am going to swap it out with 70D. I am fine with one single dial. I am using A/T mode (min shutter speed if needed) most of the time in order to give 1/3 EC anyway.

Is canon going to include EC in M mode for next rebel? I guess we have to wait and see. Typically Canon is very good at releasing cameras with specific features for specific target group and selling them boat load. Not sure if they are going to make Rebel better than 70D. May be they are not moving that many rebels in the market. I am seeing lot of interest in Nikon entry level cameras (d5300 etc.,) in lot of deal threads.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Keep in mind that pure sensor performance of Nikon D3300 kills the performance of 7DII in some aspects. They need to step up. They need to cannibalise themselves in certain aspects, or somebody else will do that. I believe it´s time for better sensor than the one mounted in 7DII. It was the last cam with this low ISO pathetic performance, and it´s good, because sports shooters don´t need low ISO performance and most resolution as much as other things. I hope Canon will do what they have to do, and at that moment I go and buy their camera. Otherwise I buy nothing. Hope they see it.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 22, 2015)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> They won't introduce a rebel with a better sensor than the 7D mk II, neither for stills of videp. So we're stuck with soft video. The stills aree pretty good thpugh and the lowlight performance is quite great.
> 
> Anyway what seems to be a logical step for a rebel:
> 
> ...



Other than having a slightly larger sensor, the performance in video and stills will be comparable to the newer powershot cameras. In other words the video will be crappy and far behind the curve of the competition. Stills will be ok, but stills are ok on just about every ILC camera since that is a mature sector where not a whole lot of further improvement can be made with current technology.

I think the most sensible thing for Canon to do would be to recreate the Rebel line as a EFV/MILC system and use that as a test bed for the future. That market sector does not cling to archaic technological concepts in the way that many in the professional/prosumer markets do.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tanispyre said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Tanispyre said:
> ...



By my math, an image circle which circumscribes a canon APC-C (22.3×14.9 mm) sensor is 26.8mm in diamater.

Maximizing frame width on a "DX" (23.5mm×15.6mm) sensor using that lens at 16:9 aspect ratio would be: 22.9mm×12.9. So yes, you'd get more sensor area.


----------



## k-fos (Jan 23, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> k-fos said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



You are correct, my mistake. I shoot RAW only, so I'm used to a larger buffer. Changing the setting to RAW+JPEG, I get the same results - 2 frame buffer. An upgrade to this would be nice.


----------



## lw (Jan 23, 2015)

As to whether the 750D has the 70D sensor, or some new sensor, or even a sensor from another brand, I guess this is relevant
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/02/27/canon-qa-future-eos-mirrorless-challenges-on-sensor-af

_(Canon) GT: Compared to Dual Pixel CMOS AF, the Hybrid CMOS AF is cheaper. *We have plans to use both of those sensors going forward.*_

I had myself dismissed the 24mp sensor on the basis that I assumed they would trickle the 70D dual pixel sensor down to more models. But perhaps that isn't the case, and Canon do have a new 24mp Hybrid CMOS AF sensor for the 750D.


----------



## moreorless (Jan 24, 2015)

crashpc said:


> Keep in mind that pure sensor performance of Nikon D3300 kills the performance of 7DII in some aspects. They need to step up. They need to cannibalise themselves in certain aspects, or somebody else will do that. I believe it´s time for better sensor than the one mounted in 7DII. It was the last cam with this low ISO pathetic performance, and it´s good, because sports shooters don´t need low ISO performance and most resolution as much as other things. I hope Canon will do what they have to do, and at that moment I go and buy their camera. Otherwise I buy nothing. Hope they see it.



What you could question I spose is whether Canon's weakness with DR is really as important with entry level bodies as it is higher up. Is someone who's really interested in landscape photography to the extent they post process extensively going to be buying an entry level DSLR?

I would say if anything is hurting Canon at the moment its probably more than the D5xxx lineup has for awhile had a much more advanced AF system. AF is of course also the advantage the camera will have over mirrorless rivals so maximising that is IMHO more important than improving the DR of the sensor.

Again as well I would remind people that the 1.6 crop of a Canon APSC camera would mean that the current 24 1.5 crop APSC sensors wouldn't have the same resolution. Honestly though my opinion is that this rumour is likely an invented wish list with little to back it up.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 24, 2015)

moreorless said:


> What you could question I spose is whether Canon's weakness with DR is really as important with entry level bodies as it is higher up. Is someone who's really interested in landscape photography to the extent they post process extensively going to be buying an entry level DSLR?



Well, they should find and answer this. Not me. If they put better sensor in it, they´ll see that in sales. It will, or will not lure some people to buy that cam. Until now, they did about nothing...




moreorless said:


> I would say if anything is hurting Canon at the moment its probably more than the D5xxx lineup has for awhile had a much more advanced AF system. AF is of course also the advantage the camera will have over mirrorless rivals so maximising that is IMHO more important than improving the DR of the sensor.
> 
> Again as well I would remind people that the 1.6 crop of a Canon APSC camera would mean that the current 24 1.5 crop APSC sensors wouldn't have the same resolution. Honestly though my opinion is that this rumour is likely an invented wish list with little to back it up.



The sensor, the AF, whatever. Canon doesn´t deliver these days...
You´re practically right, but there was period of time when everybody was happy about Canon, and Canon managed to outperform competition with this smaller sensor. While we´re getting closer to real limits of physics, it´s still doable again and I would not be worried about this problem today. And Canon can prolong this situation by delivering cheaper products (can they get more sensors from one wafer?) or they simply lower the price a littlebit to stay competitive. Whatever. Now they´re loosing, and no conscious hobbyist or enthusiast is buying Canon except 7D II for particular reasons. People are not likely to, when they see competition...


----------



## moreorless (Jan 24, 2015)

If Canon put out a Rebel with the 20 MP 70D/7D II sensor and the old 7D AF plus improve the handling adding a top plate LCD I think that will be more than adequate.

I actually think the key selling point people overlook for the Rebels is the lens lineup. Canon now has an optically excellent kit zoom that can use a polariser, it also has the 10-18mm at $300, the 55-250mm at $250 and the old 50mm 1.8 at $120.


----------



## notsosem (Jan 26, 2015)

I may be completely wrong here but did anybody else make the connection with this 24mp sensor and the initially reported 24mp sensor of the 7d II?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 26, 2015)

crashpc said:


> ... no conscious hobbyist or enthusiast is buying Canon except 7D II for particular reasons.



I realize that amazon's figures are short-sighted, but lacking anything else it works in a pinch to determine whether anyone is buying Canon's other than the 7D2.

The answer is: yes. People are buying the T3i, T5, 70D, T5i, 6D, T3, 5D3, and the 60D, and currently more often than the 7D2. Canon may not be dominating the market like they did when they had the only CMOS game in town, but they certainly aren't losing.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes. I wrote enthusiasts and hobbyists. There are many other people, not even stupid, who still buy it. He who has time and knows, is waiting....


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 26, 2015)

crashpc said:


> Yes. I wrote enthusiasts and hobbyists. There are many other people, not even stupid, who still buy it. He who has time and knows, is waiting....



I presume that the overwhelming majority of DSLR customers of all brands are hobbyists.

Is it possible canon will release a camera with a little extra shadow detail at base ISO? Possibly. If so, and if it's compelling and meets the value analysis, I'll buy one. There is very little I could do with a D810-type of camera from Canon that I can't do with my 5Ds, so why should I wait? (I own an A7R, but it rarely leaves the closet).


----------



## bcflood (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll be eager to see how this new Rebel compares to the 70D. I've been thinking of picking up a Rebel or 70D but wanted to wait until the 2015 refresh came out to see how the price and features compared. I haven't been in the hobby for a bit so I don't need something with a bunch of bells and whistles, but want something decent enough that I don't outgrow it too quick once I shake the rust off. I have an old EOS 3 and A2E that have been gathering dust for several years, so I am eager to start shooting again


----------

